

An idle brain may be the self's workshop - wallflower
http://www.latimes.com/health/la-he-brain-20100830,0,479095.story

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1644338>

Several up-votes, but no comments, though.

